# What should baby wear to bed if room 25 degrees?



## summerbabe

Our baby monitor says high 25 degrees in our room. 

England is having a mini heatwave at the moment and I'm really not sure how best to regulate lo temperature. He's five weeks old. 

At the moment weve been putting him in a baby grow with no vest and no cover / blanket. 

Is this still too much? Should he just be in nappy or no sleeve and no leg vest? 

We are sleeping in our underwear on top of the covers and keeping the windows closed. Would you open a window? 

What are you doing or what would you recommend please ?


----------



## pupsicle

My girls in just a vest and its 24 in her room, I'm from Notts x


----------



## kerrie24

I would do a vest with a thin cotton sheet to cover,or just a sleepsuit with no cover.


----------



## Cattia

Mine are in 1 tog sleeping bags with a very thin long sleeve top (not a vest, as I thought a regular top would be cooler).


----------



## J23

I agree, vest with no sleeves, legs and a wee sheet or a sleepsuit and nothing. Have you got a grobag?


----------



## Gemie

Poppy's been in a vest and a 1 tog sleeping bag the past few nights and it's been 25 - 26 degrees saying that her arms were cold last night so I put a thing sheet over her too.
Oh and we have the window open a bit cause it feels stuffy other wise. x


----------



## KatieB

It's 22/23 degrees in our room and Louis is in short sleeve legless body with 1 tog grobag x


----------



## summerbabe

J23 said:


> I agree, vest with no sleeves, legs and a wee sheet or a sleepsuit and nothing. Have you got a grobag?

Thanks everyone. 

I have a sleep bag but its 2.5 tog. Think that's too thick. 

I think I'll leave him in sleep suit and no cover and change to vest if he seems warm during night feed.

This is difficult isn't it?!


----------



## mrsp14

My lo is in a baby gro tonight but nothing else. She was in a short sleeved/;egged baby gro last night but woke up cos she was cold. I keep her window open all day but close the one in her room when i put her down. All the other windows upstairs are open to keep the air circulating. 

Who'd thought this thread would happen in October!!!


----------



## Cattia

mrsp14 said:


> Who'd thought this thread would happen in October!!!

I heard today it is going to snow before the end of October :wacko:


----------



## Tor

My LO is in a just a nappy and 0.5 or 1 tog sleep bag im not sure which it is.


----------



## KatieB

Cattia said:


> mrsp14 said:
> 
> 
> Who'd thought this thread would happen in October!!!
> 
> I heard today it is going to snow before the end of October :wacko:Click to expand...

It's mad isn't it! But I do love snow! We'll all be posting about what tog grobag to keep our lovely babies warm then won't we, this lovely English weather! xx


----------



## cattattat

The last few nights we have had him in just his nappy and his swaddleme blanket coz he won't sleep without it. I'm stressing so much about him being too hot, it's awful! I've been sleeping on the sofa downstairs with him in his Moses basket since the heatwave started coz our upstairs is so hot. Bring on the blimmin snow!!


----------



## mummy2lola

It's been 25 in here all week so Lola has been in a vest and cellular blanket only xx


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

Ellie gro egg thermometer is always at 23 and we have her in a vest and babygrow and she has a blanket, she cant fit in a grobag at the moment cause of her cast, but if we dress her in anything less she wake up all night x


----------



## Lauren25

Bobbys room is 25 degrees and hes in a sleepsuit with a thin blanket over him!!

:flower:


----------



## Bex84

I put LO in a short sleve legless body suit. We co sleep so she is sharing my body heat so I dont use a blanket. She tends to feel the heat. We usually have fan on when hot but not directly on us. We did have her in just a nappy earlier today since we have large windows in living room and was very hot. If I put a blanket on her and its warm she tends to kick it off anyhow. I have got a gro bag for her but have only used a couple of times, will be using when gets colder.


----------



## Eliza_V

Our room thermometer read 26 degrees last night, our house is always sooo warm! Mad isn't it, it's _October_!! Lol.

Our LO wont sleep unless swaddled, whatever the heat :dohh: We tried not swaddling her and just having her in either just a sleepsuit/just a vest/just a nappy/one blanket/one grobag and combinations of the above, but nothing worked.. We now swaddle her in a very thin cotton swaddling blanket, and just a nappy. We have the windows open (or at least on latch) with her crib under the window to get some breeze, and have the ceiling fan on to keep the air circulating. We check on her regularly before we go to bed ourselves (it tends to have cooled down a little by the time we go) and check she's not too hot, but she's always fine, doesn't break a sweat or anything :thumbup: (which is strange as she's a very warm baby, and lets us know when she's too hot!) We also have the sensor mat on for extra reassurance as I'm forever paranoid!


----------



## Natsku

Its generally 24 in our apartment, Maria sleeps in a sleepsuit and a cellular blanket.


----------



## summer rain

just a nappy; my son is a very 'warm' baby who gets sweaty and irritable very easily xx


----------



## leahsbabybump

we have gro bags so we check the temp every night and then it tells you what clothes to put on with which sleeping bags for each temp on the back of the thermometer for 25degrees we use 1tog sleeping bag and short sleeve body


----------



## Mrs_Random

It was 24-26 in LO's room last few nights so he just had a nappy and nothing else! 

In the night it cooled down so when I did his night feeds I would pop a blanket over him if he felt chilli, but to be honest he kicked it off anyway.


----------

